# Crabapple good burning wood?



## Upidstay (Mar 15, 2010)

My mother in law wants me to cut down a decent size (10") crabapple in her yard. Wondering if its worth my while to cut it up. Apple is fantastic firewood, not sure if crab is too. I know the best kind of wood is free wood, just wondering if its worth the time and gas, or if its junk.


----------



## 046 (Mar 15, 2010)

apple is excellent wood for smoking... betcha crab apple would be the same. 

has anyone used crab apple for BBQ wood?


----------



## Dale (Mar 15, 2010)

> just wondering if its worth the time and gas



Ummmmmmmm..... are you going to tell her no either way ???


----------



## mga (Mar 15, 2010)

*Crabapple good burning wood? *

was it free?

most free wood i ever got was the best burning type.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 15, 2010)

i cut one down last year. i havent came across it in the pile yet. maybe next season ill find it. but i agree free wood is good wood. hell this year i burned a ton of pallets and prolly 2-3 cord of pine just cuse i could get it. it was more work but i prolly only used 2 cord or hardwood this year


----------



## stint (Mar 15, 2010)

CrabApple is GREAT burn


----------



## smokinj (Mar 15, 2010)

stint said:


> crabapple is great burn



+1


----------



## Dale (Mar 15, 2010)

Fer cryin out loud Husky455rancher..... your Avatar.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 15, 2010)

Dale said:


> Fer cryin out loud Husky455rancher..... your Avatar.



As I've stated before, those are by far the best wheel weights I've ever seen on a tractor.


----------



## TSRuff (Mar 15, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> As I've stated before, those are by far the best wheel weights I've ever seen on a tractor.



There's a tractor in the picture?


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 15, 2010)

Dale said:


> Fer cryin out loud Husky455rancher..... your Avatar.



........... is Sweet. I've burned both apple and crab apple. I liked the apple better. But free is definitely a bargain. I would spend the gas/oil money on it.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah i know if i had a dollar for everytime i heard that or sent the full sized pic to people on here. i had a guy ask me if it was my wife one time. i replied if that was my wife do you think id be on here talking to you lol.


----------



## Dale (Mar 15, 2010)

To hel! with the Crabapple.... Look at that man's AVATAR. HAHAHAHA !!!

Hey, I think you got 90% of your Reps from having the Avatar. AAAHAHAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## Dale (Mar 15, 2010)

> As I've stated before, those are by far the best wheel weights I've ever seen on a tractor.



Ummmmmmm.... "Pie" Weights I presume.


----------



## husky455rancher (Mar 15, 2010)

its quite possible i havent looked the, over in a while. i havent been on here mmuch the last few months.


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 15, 2010)

husky455rancher said:


> i replied if that was my wife do you think id be on here talking to you lol.



lmfao


----------



## banshee67 (Mar 15, 2010)

good to know its good burnin good, ive got some 4-5' lengths ive been using to hold the tarp down, ill cut em up now and cover em and use some old rotton rounds for weights


----------



## guymistery (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 15, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


>



That's just WRONG TS, I mean who would put Deere rims on a nice old Ford like that?


----------



## Dale (Mar 16, 2010)

Aaaaahahahaha. Hey, I got one of those.... well not the gal resting her elbow on the hood, but the tractor.

Well actually, upon further inspection, that appears to be a 9N, so I'd have it's younger brother, "newer" model, 1952 8N.

I'm currently on the phone trying to haggle a purchase on a nice 90 HP JD. For some reason though, they can't come up with the "pie"-style wheel-weights to seal the deal.


----------



## samw334 (Mar 16, 2010)

That is a great comparison. I have some crabtrees that I was going to cut down this spring. Good to know it burns well.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Mar 16, 2010)

I've got some crab apple wood....great for the smoker.


----------



## woodbine (Mar 16, 2010)

guymistery said:


>





Turkeyslayer said:


>



Please tell me these aren't some weird before and after photos!


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 16, 2010)

woodbine said:


> Please tell me these aren't some weird before and after photos!



I agree! It would be a shame to ruin a good metal hunk of a tractor with all that plastic.


----------

